# Horse keeps jumping the fence



## ptvintage

So I have a bit of an unusual problem. My barn friends are laughing at me about this!

My darn horse won't stop jumping the fence. This is driving me crazy. The jumper is boarded across the street from my two thoroughbreds. In an effort to save money, I decided to put the jumper in with the thoroughbreds. 

After nailing my big gray right in the chest when introduced, she decided she didn't like it at my home barn and wanted to go back to the old barn. So the dang horse jumped the four foot+ three board fence. She proceeded to race across the street (private road, so no cars thank god), and stand next to the fence where her old buddies are. I caught her very easily, and put her back with the thoroughbreds. 

She wasted no time, and went right up to the fence and tried to jump it again. I yelled at her and she stopped. Meanwhile, team thoroughbred is huddled together, staring at this crazy horse in their field. 

I caught her, walked her around a bit, and every time I'd get near the fence, she'd try to jump it, with me standing right next to her. I eventually gave up, and put her back across the street, where she did a nose bump with her buddy, and then stood quietly, acting completely innocent.

This isn't the first time she's jumped the fence either. She jumped the fence at the boarding barn when she decided she didn't like the field she's in. I've come across her contemplating jumping the fence there as well, with her hooves up on the boards. 

Here's the little ****** getting into other mischief. She's the only horse that's ever climbed this mound of dirt. She's not allowed in this field anymore. 









I'm not sure how to get her to stop doing this. It's not possible to rip down the three board to put up taller three board fence. Has anyone had luck putting a stand of electric on the top of the fence? I'm afraid that she if tried to jump it again she'd get caught up in the electric fence. 

I think that if she gets to know team thoroughbred before going to the new pasture, she'd prefer to just hang out with them. I was hoping not to do it though because I don't want to end up paying more board money to have them over there while they all get to know each other. 

I'm going to keep her at the boarding barn for a while longer, but eventually I want to figure out how to keep the dang horse in her pasture! They'll all be moving to a different barn in the spring where they will have to live together, so if anyone has any recommendations of what fence types keep in fence jumpers, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Derry girl

I can understand your concerns about using the electric fence, but I think theres not alot of other options. Id maybe try it on a low voltage just slightly above the height of the fence around her stable, just incase she would still attempt to jump it, but if she even brushes her nose against it she'l get a sharp nip of it, it should work. My mare used to jump into other horses fields over a fairly high wall so I tryed the electric fence and it worked, i think she could hear the kinda humming noise of it because she didnt dare go near it lol

good luck


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I love love love my electric fencing. I use a good strong zap, and I have 5" extender insulators on the fencing to keep the horses OFF the boards. It works very well. They tend to touch, fart, buck, run, one horse at a time until they've all done it and then stay away unless it's an accident or unless they can tell it's off. Then when it comes back on, 1 touches, farts, bucks and runs and the others all get it.


----------



## Silent one

Yep, electric fence should do it. My filly kept jumping the fence like that. I put up electric tape and led her up to it, making sure she actually got zapped by it! From that point on she stayed in the fence.


----------



## ptvintage

I may try the electric. It just scares me a little bit. I probably should have put this in the original post, but the dang horse has also jumped a three strand electric fence years ago. Granted, that time the fence was saggy and horribly low, so it probably didn't look too threatening to her.

Does electric tape break easily? I wouldn't want her to get caught up in it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DuffyDuck

Another idea is attach potatoe sacks, or something bright that'll wave in the wind to the electric fences to spook her away from it. May or may not work. We once had a real dumb horse called Grand George at our place. Thick as two short planks- only thing that kept him getting trapped in fencing of any sort was scary, flapping potatoe sacks.


----------



## Joe4d

get the large stubborn dog edition , radio fence containment system. Put the coated wire on the fence below the top along one of the boards out of sight. Put the collar on the horse. Horse will get shocked if she gets within about 10 foot of the fence. 
Will fix your problem. But might have some bad side affects when riding.


----------



## DuffyDuck

Joe4d said:


> get the large stubborn dog edition , radio fence containment system. Put the coated wire on the fence below the top along one of the boards out of sight. Put the collar on the horse. Horse will get shocked if she gets within about 10 foot of the fence.
> Will fix your problem. But might have some bad side affects when riding.


 
:shock:

Please tell me you are not serious about just whapping an electric collar on a horse that easily... 

The horse is a jumper, right? What do you think will happen when she NEEDS to jump with a rider... 

Sorry, that would be an absolute ultimatum for me... and one that I'd be very reulctant to try.


----------



## ptvintage

I would like her to continue jumping things I ask her to jump, so installing a fear of fences would probably not work out so well. 

DuffyDuck - That's too funny! My horse is more overly smart than stupid I think. She definitely sees the fence, it's wooden three board fence. I suppose I could make it look frightening by attaching pool noodles to the top of the fence - that would increase the height and scare her away at least long enough for her to realize she can make new friends!


----------



## AlexS

I personally would not put electric across the top of your existing fence, as your horse is jumping the fence and not planning to have contact with it anyway - and all that could happen is she gets caught in it. 

I think you need a higher fence.


----------



## kait18

what if you stung white electric tape about a 2 inches inside your current fencing. that way when he gets near it he gets a zap and then he wont even be able to get to the boards.


i have put white electric tape above my wooden fencing walked my jumper to it let him sniff it. he got zapped and he never goes near the white fencing. its there for looks now.


----------



## Northern

Each horse is different, & so I'd refrain from putting "shockers" on fence anywhere, if you want her to continue to approach fences boldly to jump them. 

Higher fences, with colored plastic tape "flutteries" attached every couple of feet to further put her off.


----------



## Saddlebag

Go ahead and put up the electric. You can even use wire. Entice her to reach over the fence to reach a pail of treats you will be holding. She'll touch it once, get a good zap, and do the fastest turnback ever. I doubt she'll challenge the fence after that. They can sense when the charger is on. If she's already been behind electric in her earlier life she'll know what it means. It only takes once to teach them.


----------



## HollyBubbles

A friend of mine has that problem with her clyde x, who looks more like an overgrown pitbull on steroids.
She has gone over the fences, so they made them higher... Then she would just bulldoze through them, so she had a strand of electric wire tied to her chest, after she got shocked from that she stopped going through the fences.... And started going under them... So now we have to find a solution for that.

I hope your horse isnt like that one!! It's a right pain


----------



## Northern

Started going under - LOL!


----------



## Northern

Limbo Lower Now! LOL!


----------

